# Basement Wall Collapse!



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

My basement wall came down, I gotta take the strip down! Things will be on hold until repairs are complete. Thanks.......

Jim Sgrig


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

That's not good..


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

augh, sorry to hear that...

--rick


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Ahhhhhh crap!! That sucks! Sorry to hear it . . .


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

Man That SUX Jim! 
Good way to start the year off huh? :freak:
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Happy Freaking New Year

Amazing, so sorry Jim


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Yep, I know the earthquake didn't help much, my Wife said the house was swaying quite a bit and it opened a crack in the kitchen wall. Plus, with all the rain we've had, that surely didn't help. Time for some Lolly columns and plywood. Gotta scrape together the dough for materials, insurance won't cover "earth movement". Hope my back holds up!! Will keep ya posted. Thanks guys!!

JS


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey Jim, what earthquake?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Earthquake????


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah, the one we had a couple months ago here on the east coast.....remember? It hit the Philly area at a 4.5. Even my work building was shaking!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

This article says it was a 5.8: http://www.philly2philly.com/politi...3/47649/58_earthquake_hits_philadelphia_and_e


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh, I thought you meant one last night maybe.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ahh yes I do remember it.

Wish I could help.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Any Body game to start the New year with some good Karma and Help a brother out. I'm in for 20 Bux comin your way jim. Not much but things are tite rite now.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

clydeomite said:


> Any Body game to start the New year with some good Karma and Help a brother out. I'm in for 20 Bux comin your way jim. Not much but things are tite rite now.
> Clyde-0-Mite


I think we all might have something we could send. Money, slot stuff, live chickens, whatever. just give us a mailing address and we`ll see what happens.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

clydeomite said:


> Any Body game to start the New year with some good Karma and Help a brother out. I'm in for 20 Bux comin your way jim. Not much but things are tite rite now.
> Clyde-0-Mite


I love this idea clyde!!

Where do we paypal you Jim??? :thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

How about arm balancing gift cards?


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

tjetsgrig said:


> My basement wall came down, I gotta take the strip down! Things will be on hold until repairs are complete. Thanks.......
> 
> Jim Sgrig


Pictures please of shaka when the walls fell.

__________________


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

SuperFist said:


> Pictures please of shaka when the walls fell.
> 
> Darmok, and Jalad... at Tanagra have no photos yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

call me


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Let me know if I can help.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very sorry to hear that Jim, hope everything else as far as the structure either has or develops no problems and that you get it shored up quickly. If I was closer to you I would be there in a snap, I have laid a few blocks & brick over the course of my life. A wall / foundation collapse is a mess, but can quickly turn into a huge ordeal even threatening the remaining structure. I hope the weather holds for you as well.

Please let us know if there is anything you need, I am in with the rest of the guys if you need it, may not be much but will help all I can.

Boosted


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Don't even tell me that wall fell on top of my cars!!!!! 

Now that would be my luck lol. 

Jim call if I can help bro.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

SuperFist said:


> Pictures please of shaka when the walls fell.





tjetsgrig said:


> Darmok, and Jalad... at Tanagra have no photos yet.



i gotta tell you, even in the midst of the bad news here you guys still have me learning Star Trek trivia... this is why I love Hobby Talk... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------

